# Esquema cargador para batería de moto eléctrica de niño ?



## Xander (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo una moto eléctrica de niño,pequeña, anda a unos 50Km/h max. 

...el problema es el siguiente: la moto utiliza dos baterías de 12V-12Ah en serie que hacen andar a la moto...la conseguí sin cargador y no se como cargarla, no conozco el material de las baterías ya que no se describe en el envase, solo dice que es "batería para scooter", quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme con un esquema de un cargador para estas baterías.

*la moto dentro trae un circuito al que van todas las conexiones, ¿será este el cargador?...desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 6, 2009)

Cual es la marca de la moto ?, que dice el manual ? Cual es la marca de las baterias ?. Salu2.


----------



## Xander (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola, la marca de la moto no la conozco ya que la conseguí por ocasión y tampoco aparece en ninguna parte de ella, el manual no lo tengo, la marca de las baterías dice "HAIJIU" , me puedes ayudar con eso?...saludos ...

...una cosa, creo que el circuito que trae dentro es el cargador, averigüe por allí y al conector que trae la moto solo va un transformador de 24V 2Ah ...trate de mirar el circuito para identificar que es, pero me encontré con la sorpresa de que va todo cubierto con plástico   , pero intentare conectando un transformador de 24Vx2Ah y ahí te aviso que pasa...gracias por tu ayuda!.


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2009)

*Pummmmmmmmmmmmmmm* 

PERDÓN, por la broma. "Before Operation, READ the Manual".  Siempre dije e hice de revisar primero.

Supongo que ambas baterías de 12V 12A son las del tipo CERO mantenimiento, SELLADAS; con lo cual el punto a averiguar con respecto a la corriente de carga es mas sencillo. Tratare de encontrar la información y te comento.

Saludos.                 JuanKa.-


----------



## Xander (Ago 6, 2009)

vale juanka....si tenias que decirlo, bien...jaja...aunque no le encontre sentido por que ya dije que al conseguir la moto no tenia manual...y lo del "pummmmmm"... tampoco caxe...jajaj...pero si tenias ganas de bromear ...excelente ...

...gracias por la ayuda que me puedas dar!

AAAAAA...y eso que dices de que son selladas, si lo son, aquí les llaman "baterías secas"...solo que no se de que material están hechas...eso


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2009)

Supongo que la batería es de GEL, con lo cual solo habría que encontrar la información genérica para carga de las mismas, en esta pagina de Modelismo Naval hay algo de información que deberíamos ampliar:

Web:    http://www.camne.com.ar/taller/carg...a6_12/cargadordobleparabateriasellada6_12.htm


P.D::                 Pummmmm = Explosión !

Nuevamente "PERDÓN", cometí el pecado de ser nuevo en el foro y al terminar de responder vi que el el Foro de Fuentes de Alimentación hay un Tutorial para recuperarlas, supongo que allí sabrán mas del tema para realizar un cargador.

[Tutorial] Como recuperar baterías de Gel

Eventualmente si consigo alguna información buena de como debería ser la carga de ese tipo de baterías te lo dejare indicado en este Hilo.

Saludos.   JuanKa.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2009)

La opción de Editar aparece casi en la esquina superior derecha del cuadro del último mensaje (si es propio).
Eso se usa para evitar postear en dos lo que puede (y debería) ir en un solo  

Por favor, usen esa opción.
Gracias


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2009)

Cacho

*Ok*, lo vi de casulidad al enviar la respuesta.


----------



## Xander (Ago 9, 2009)

vale por la ayuda....pero tengo una duda...

*...Qué pasaría si a una de las baterías (12v 12Ah) conecto directamente un transformador de 12v o más, entre 500mAh-3Ah...*

...se cargaría o "PUMMM"...?    vale la pena?...


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2009)

Xndr
     La tipica carga lenta en las baterías suele ser al 10% Ampers de la capacidad total/hora x 10 a 12 horas, en esas condiciones jamas se estropean.
     Si tu tienes un cargador de 12 Volts y puedes controlar que la carga este en 1.2 Amper con una tolerancia aceptable, NO pasaria nada.
     Suelen indicarlas como de "Electrolito Absorbido" pero no encontre información confiable, llamese confiable a las hojas de datos de empresas fabricantes de baterías como por ejemplo YUASA.

Saludos.                JuanKa.-


----------



## Xander (Ago 9, 2009)

tengo un transformador de 12V 1.2Ah...lo conecto directo a la batería....carga.....

a eso te refieres?

...por que ahí tengo un transformador con esas características, si me sirve para cargar mi bateria, lo hago al tiro!...


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 12, 2009)

xndr: Un circuito cargador de bateria es como una fuente de voltaje para electronica, necesitas como minimo rectificarlas y filtrarla. Si tienes el transformadorr de 12V le pones dos o cuatro diodos rectificadores y un capacitor grande (muuuchos Faradios) y asi si lo pones a la bateria. Un cargador
mejor hecho, incluye un circuito seguidor de voltaje de modo que cuando la bateria se carge, le reduzca la corriente entregada. En Google y este foro encontraras planos de cargadores y ten presente las notas de J2C.

Dale una mirada a: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Cargador-baterias-12v-automatico.html


----------



## Xander (Ago 12, 2009)

Gracias tecnogirl, J2C...me sirvió muuucho las ayudas que me prestaron....en serio...estoy muy agradecido...creo que ya solucuioné el problema...las baterias funcionan...aun que la moto tiene un pequeño problema...pero eso ya es otro tema...muchas gracias.


----------

